
Ask HN: What are beginner friendly good open-source projects to contribute to? - tbhushan
I&#x27;m a relatively junior developer and I&#x27;m trying to improve my skills. Ideally I&#x27;d want to start contributing to some open source projects for the experience, but it seems really daunting. I&#x27;m looking for any projects that have a good beginners guide to contribute, tag their issues by skill level, etc. I&#x27;m proficient in JS&#x2F;node.js and Python, and any suggestions or advice would be really appreciated!
======
Dineshs91
You can check
[https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy](https://github.com/scrapy/scrapy) \- Easy
tag

[https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask](https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask) \-
Beginner friendly tag

I am sure you can find similar projects for js.

You can also check my project
[https://github.com/Dineshs91/devlog](https://github.com/Dineshs91/devlog) \-
(desktop app using nw.js)

------
walterbell
Choose a project that you personally use, then fix or improve something that
impacts your use case, where the accuracy of the fix can be verified by a test
that you can run. Caring about the project is the most important aspect of
unpaid open-source contributions, as it will lead to quality work.

